# Was I ever humiliated!



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hey everybody, I need to vent and I was hoping that you could all lend me a shoulder..... As of July 18th I went to the emergency room gushing blood from my navel.... (Unbibical Hernia) I had a eroded vein in my navel from it staying moist and closed all time....Upon being in emergency room met with a Surgeon and He tells me that I have to have hernia surgery. That I am HIGH RISK! So he tells me to contact his office to met with him in 2 weeks....I weight (Still bleeding,Scared,hurting) Well I go today (My appointment date) and to have this PERSON look at me like I was scum, didn't want to touch me and then to say....He would have to use SPECIAL tools IF he did the surgery.....Again telling me I was HIGH RISK! I wanted to Scream I KNOW THIS......but I held my cool.....anyway.....me not having insurance was the whole kicker.....he informed me that if I had $500 to put as down payment and after I found out what the hospital was going to do about my bill there then and only then to call HIM back and he would consider doing the surgery....I know that I should have insurance....(I'm POOR shoot me)...Futhermore I had to quit work on account that My stomach hurt so bad for being on feet and bending and plus the bleeding..... So I guess I have to just try and see what I can do..... But I just wanted a shoulder to cry on and Maybe someone out there has a solution or maybe someone has went thru something simular.......Thanks for listening!  [/FONT]*


----------



## Cozworth806 (Aug 1, 2007)

My advice would be get a second opinion. I guess some doctors forget that you are paying them, even tho i know they do a great job, but the attitude isn't necessary.
Hope it works for you


----------



## dan (Aug 1, 2007)

Just go to an ER and say your an illegal alien. Make up a foreign name. You'll be treared for free.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

*Wish it was that simple...... Poor person cant get health care probley not even if we were dying......Sad isn't it? *


----------



## toni (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you tried government assistance?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 1, 2007)

gde, I would try calling your county's social services department, and see what your options are for health coverage and care. If you were forced to quit your job by health reasons, you may be eligible for temporary disability or low/no-cost urgent care clinics that can help see you through this injury/condition.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 2, 2007)

Apply for medicaid, apply for disability, apply for anything that will get you some health coverage, and get this handled promptly. A hospital cannot turn you away for lack of funds. Is there a large teaching hospital near you (uaully attached to a university)? They will ususally let you pay on a sliding scale. 

Ask for help, do what you need to to do to get this treated promptly.

Best of luck!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 2, 2007)

dan said:


> Just go to an ER and say your an illegal alien. Make up a foreign name. You'll be treared for free.



Dan...

This isn't Hyde Park and that was tacky. She has a real problem and she need real advice, not smart ass comments.


----------



## Friday (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you Sandie.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 2, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Dan...
> 
> This isn't Hyde Park and that was tacky. She has a real problem and she need real advice, not smart ass comments.


 
He was being perfectly serious. It's a semi-legitimate tactic.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Aug 2, 2007)

*I have applied for my disability....and I will see what happens..... I have applied for Medicaid..and what sucks about that is my husband is legally blind and he is on SS and he makes to much for me to qualify...SUCKS...I am thinking to push this to the limit here......I don't know how much I have to go on, being that I am poor and I don't visit Doctors only when something is wrong...I don't even have a Family Physician......I know that there are some health issues but being poor and No insurance....I can't pay for tests and etc..... I know they say all FAT people are diabetics....Wondering IF I am..... but even now and not being able to work Sure don't have the funds to find out.......So where do I go and what should I do now? Anyone had these problems? I know that I should not neglect my health,,,,, But I know I also ain't the only person who has had to do this.....That is why I am posting on here maybe someone knows a solution.....
Thanks everyone for listening and helping.......please continue*


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 2, 2007)

Fat people are at higher risk of developing diabetes, that's true, but that by no means indicates that _all _fat people have the diseaese. 

The bigger problem is that a number of people (fat and thin) have diabetes and either don't know it, and/or go untreated. Serious complications result when glucose numbers remain high or out of control over time - so diagnosis and treatment are essential to staying safe. If you suspect you are diabetic, you should seek medical attention as quickly as possible, especially if you are currently experiencing symptoms. 

I don't think it serves your interest to push the limit on anything concerning your health. I would contact your county's social services department and ask what services are available, and ask how they can help you seek medical attention. In addition, there may be urgent care clinics (those are usually no/low cost) in your area... those can be a good resource, as can a hospital emergency room. 

You are the best advocate for your own health, and it will likely take some work on your part to locate and organize health services that will work for you. Grab the phone book and start making phone calls, because our system is such that it's not going to come together until you do it for yourself. 

Good luck... I hope you can find the help you need.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 2, 2007)

This is all good advice (other than dan's, which is just thoughtless and illegal, and ultimately would end up with her getting worse care because they wouldn't have her medical records). The only thing I can add is to talk to the local hospital (Catholic and state hospitals are the best in terms of accepting what you can pay) and see if they know what kind of assistance is available for people who can't pay their medical bills. They usually have access to all that information, and are usually more than happy to help people (especially Catholic hospitals because it's part of their mission).

The other thing is that if it's truly emergency surgery, I'd hope they wouldn't put it off. That seems dangerous. I'm confused as to what's going on since umbilical hernias are underneath the skin, and what's been described is external bleeding. 

The biggest risk with hernias is strangulation, where a loop of bowel gets stuck in the hole and it can die; this is true particularly with small hernias because once they reach a certain size it's less likely that intestines can get stuck because they can move freely through the hernia and back but until then it can happen fairly easily. With strangulation, usually you'll have lots of pain, vomiting, and godawful misery; I have had three kids without anesthesia and this pain was WAY worse than that. 

If you experience those symptoms it's a medical emergency and you need to get seen right away. I didn't, and went an entire WEEK before getting surgery because they thought it was "just" my gall bladder, and I'm just lucky that I, or my intestines, didn't die. It's scary stuff. And my own experience with the Providence health care system is that they didn't ask for a dime for my hospital bill. I had no insurance, was new to the state, and all I ended up paying for was the surgeon's fees, which were still steep at $5000. But they accepted payments so it worked out.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 3, 2007)

missaf said:


> While it's a possible tactic, it's also illegal, and won't be supported here at Dimensions. Others have suggested respectful and legitimate means for her to get help.


 
I know. I agree with you on all counts. He was still being serious though, not smartassy.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 4, 2007)

You could also try asking at the hospital if they have some kind of program for people with no insurance. My brother had it once and he didn't have to pay anything for his care. I think that goes by your income too. Sorry, it's late and I can't think of the name of it! :doh: 
And I'm really sorry you were treated so badly by the doctor. It's happened to me before as well. Sadly, this isn't something new.
Good luck, I hope you get the help you need and get better soon!


----------



## LoneyFatGirl (Aug 4, 2007)

I just wanted o cry when I read your post! NO ONE should be treated with the disrespect you were! Regardless of your financial situation, you should not be treated like scum. You are just as important as anyone! I wish you lived here in PA...i just has a hernia repaired in November and my doctor was AWESOME!! He NEVER mentioned my weight (I am close to 500lbs.)...in fact on my notes he wrote that I am of perfect health! LOL! Go figure...maybe he's the blind one! Anyway, call your local Welfare Dept. ASAP and I guarantee you they will find a way to help you!!!! Please don't give up! Good luck!


----------



## moore2me (Aug 4, 2007)

Sandie S-R said:


> Apply for medicaid, apply for disability, apply for anything that will get you some health coverage, and get this handled promptly. A hospital cannot turn you away for lack of funds. Is there a large teaching hospital near you (uaully attached to a university)? They will ususally let you pay on a sliding scale.
> 
> Ask for help, do what you need to to do to get this treated promptly.
> 
> Best of luck!



GoldenAlmondEyes,

I checked for large teaching hospitals near Iva, South Carolina and found two. One is Emory in Atlanta and the other is Greenville Hospital in Greenville, SC. You should be able to receive quality treatment regardless of your ability to pay at one of them.

Below are links to each one.
http://www.emoryhealthcare.org/


http://www.ghs.org/413/


----------



## steely (Aug 4, 2007)

I despise dealing with the medical system.I have no insurance either.That and the fact that anything thats wrong with me is because I'm fat.I can go in with a cold and somehow it's all the fat.

Sorry about your problems,I know where you're coming from


----------



## moore2me (Aug 5, 2007)

moore2me said:


> GoldenAlmondEyes,
> 
> I checked for large teaching hospitals near Iva, South Carolina and found two. One is Emory in Atlanta and the other is Greenville Hospital in Greenville, SC. You should be able to receive quality treatment regardless of your ability to pay at one of them.
> 
> ...



GoldenDiamondEyes - sorry I got your name wrong!  :doh: 

Moore


----------

